
New UK prime minister: Boris Johnson winner of Tory leadership contest - Anon84
https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-politics-49073992
======
kgraves
First Trump and now this. I am certain this is proof there is a god...who is
looking at this and laughing at us.

Why did it have to be this universe in which a Trump-Johnson world had to
happen?

